# LaMancha doelings; which one would you choose?



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, so I posted a thread earlier on about some LaMancha doelings for sale. I'm trying to compare these two does, which one has better confirmation? Which one has a better pedigree and parents? Excuse the overload of pictures.  Any opinions would be great! Thanks!

Doe #1
Born March 1st. $350
ADGA purebred

Dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001567932 
She appraised 86 VV+V

Sire- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001511177
He appraised 89 VEE

Doe #1















Her dam








Her sire








Doe #2
Born Feb. 27th $350
ADGA purebred

Dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001444481

For some reason I couldn't find the sire's pedigree, but here's 
his dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001409528
And his sire- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001511177

Doe #2















Her dam








Her sire








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the second one better. I can't say why exactly, except that she looks longer than the first one, and her front legs look straighter. If that even matters!
But anyways at first glance I immediately liked the second one more.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

from what I can tell, doeling #1's momma has bigger teats, but her topline isn't amazing. if I were to pick, I'd pick doeline #2, but to make a really educated guess, you should look at udder pics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the 2nd one better too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too like the second one


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I'll take your thoughts into consideration! 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just looking at pics I would go with #2. I don't like the rear pasterns on #1's sire or her dams topline. #2's dam definitely excels in general appearance and her sire looks like a lot nicer buck even though he is younger.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Most definetly the second one. I like her sire and dam better. She should grow up into a gteat little doe. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm all about the dam of doe #2, until you get to the udder. If it was a milked out pic, doe #2 has the better parents.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea I would hope that is a milked out pic or a pre-kidding pic.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good thing I'm not a dairy person because I think #1 is cute as heck lol


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, so I've gotten some udder pictures. #1's dams' udder looks better, nice attachments, good teats, wide, a bit uneven though, at least that's the way it looked in the picture. #2's dam's udder has bad rear attachments, and it hangs a little low to the ground, the teats go just a little past the hocks, it also is a little uneven. Just looking at the udder pics has probably made my mind about the decision. 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Could you post the udder pictures?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ agreed


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes we need the udder pics


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Do the easy thing and take both.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

As a LaMancha breeder I would take doe #2. 

My reason is my own but ... I have a three year old that has a nice udder but is not show quality. BUT, breeding her to a really well bred *B has given me the BEST udder I've had in many years on her yearling FF doe.

This three year old milker, nearly 2 gallons a day, is a huge improvement over her dam who turned 9 this Feb. The older doe is a 2* milker but was allowed to nurse one buck kid
and they never milked out the other side.
That doe's udder is horrible on the blown out side. When I bought her in Montana in 08 it was for her bloodline and the amount of milk she gave.
Each generation has a better udder than the last so ... it was worth the chance I took on her.

The older doe always gives triplets and all the doe kids over the years have had better udders than their dam so ... 

Are you willing to take the chance on #2 cause doe #1 could skip a generation ... I've had it happen before. 

Good luck and I agree ... get both!:cart:


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

cybercat said:


> Do the easy thing and take both.


If I had the barn space and the money I would! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Better make up your mind fast. She is now being advertized on FB.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

cybercat said:


> Better make up your mind fast. She is now being advertized on FB.


Ahhh! Ok, so before I go look at them I said I would wait until my Ober doe would kid. She's due on Wednesday, but she usually goes late. :/ The doelings are located 3 1/2 hours away from me, so didn't want to let my doe home alone all day. Anyway, this doe has always had a single, 10lb, buckling. :/ Well, hopefully she'll kid sooner than later. I guess if it's meant to be, they'll still be available.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hopefully no one buys them on you! Did Lynnhaven not have anything?


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> hopefully no one buys them on you! Did Lynnhaven not have anything?


I'm pretty sure Lynnhaven has some available, but as of now she hasn't gotten back to me. I love Lynnhaven's goats, but I think the prices are a little high for me. If these doelings get sold I'll most likely buy one from her. I also contacted Pete Snyder from Brookwood LaManchas, he said his does will be kidding the first and second week of April, so maybe I might buy from him. We'll see...

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah.. 
Yah, sometimes her kids a re a bit pricey... 
Oh I'll have to go see his goaties  hehe! Can't say I've looked at them yet 

I got my first doe from Longvu.. Not sure how far your willing to travel... But kids out if his younger does are cheap  even his finished CH does aren't too pricey


----------

